# This is just gross



## Chimpie (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Wingnut (Jul 13, 2005)

HOLY CRAP  






and I can't stop watching it....looks like he broke it on the kick. OUCH!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 13, 2005)

I was gonna post an interactive cartoon figure fainting, but all that came up was cartoon porn. Go figure. 

Ewwwww They stabbed Butters in the eye with a ninja star on South Park.


----------



## ipscscott (Jul 13, 2005)

Oooh, that's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jul 13, 2005)

hmm...ow....ouch...mother f*****

Edit by MMiz: Vulgarity


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jul 14, 2005)

We responded to a shortness of breath the other day for a lady who witnessed and injury like that at the beach. It's amazing how you can feel parts of your body tingle when you see them injured on other people.  *leg tingles*


----------



## MMiz (Jul 14, 2005)

I hate stuff like this, good thread title though


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 14, 2005)

HOLY COW!!!!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 14, 2005)

Hmm, good thing I diverted my eyes, huh?  I pass out from stuff like that.  I can deal with the aftermath just fine, but not the event itself.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 14 2005, 08:23 AM
> * Hmm, good thing I diverted my eyes, huh? I pass out from stuff like that. I can deal with the aftermath just fine, but not the event itself.  *


I concur! I hate watching it happen, but the aftermath would be cool to splint, etc.

The first 30-50 times it played I either had by eyes closed, my hand over the screen, or my thumb over the process of it breaking. When I finally watched it, I got weak in the knees.  :huh:


<edit>: By Me: Spelling


----------



## 007medic (Jul 15, 2005)

That makes tear come to my eyes from watching it!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 007medic_@Jul 15 2005, 02:31 PM
> * That makes tear come to my eyes from watching it! *


 It makes my lips curl.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 15, 2005)

O-U-C-H...!    Thats not right.....

Ridryder 911


----------



## Jon (Jul 16, 2005)

I didn't see it until it had played 5 times or so, then I saw the leg flopping... EWWW!!! (but it dosen't smell like vomit or feces, so I'll be fine  )


Jon


----------



## vtemti (Jul 16, 2005)

Coooool! I wonder why he couldn't stand up after the kick? :blink:


----------



## emtd29 (Jul 16, 2005)

Is there a link somewhere to this????? Or am I missing something??


----------



## emtd29 (Jul 16, 2005)

Is there a link somewhere to this????? Or am I missing something??


Jeez, Now I'm repeating myself....  Must be gettin tired


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 17, 2005)

Is the video not playing?  It should be playing in the first post of this thread.

If it won't play, here is the direct link:

http://img332.imageshack.us/img332/4286/legbreaksig6gm.gif


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Aug 1, 2005)

I have to admitt  I watched that about 15 times. Very cool. Ok I'm weird, lol, but it was cool.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 1, 2005)

Ouch!!  :blink:


----------



## Firechic (Aug 1, 2005)

> *Ouch!! *



I thought the same thing!!   :wacko:


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 1, 2005)

Hope he has AFLAC!!!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## ems869 (Aug 2, 2005)

AFLAC and a good Ortho surgeon!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 2, 2005)

and some ms


----------



## vtemti (Aug 2, 2005)

Nah, just a carpenter with a dewalt screw gun, stainless steel plates and some screws.   ME! :lol:


----------



## Jon (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flight-LP_@Aug 1 2005, 11:41 PM
> * Hope he has AFLAC!!!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: *


 Is that the insurance that pays you money, which is almost as good as cash.... when you can't work???

And is this the next commercial with the duck???


----------



## smileyyemtb76 (Sep 18, 2005)

OUCH!! Yet strangely I couldn't stop watching it over and over...


----------

